# Baroon Pocket Dam



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm going to be on the coast next week and am itching to have a go for some bass (lets face it - have a go for anything) at Baroon. Mornings i'd be available would be Wed 11th, Fri 13th, Sun 15th.

If no one is able to make it then then any tips on where to try and what terminal tackle to use would be greatly appreciated.

SB


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ah the pocket dam :mrgreen: what a place to chuck a leur that is..Friday the 13 would have to be a no no.. but the 15th on Sunday I will try to make. 8lb line with a 12lb flurocarbon tippet. Poppers and hard bodied bibless cranks. From the Maleny ramp head south and fish the ........I tell you when we meet there.........someone might be listening to this conversation! :roll: Hopt to see you there,
Tight lines and a Kilkenny


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Sounds good Kilkenny. What's these Vipers people talk about in Baroon trip reports - are they the predateks? What lipless crankbaits do you suggest? Sounds like a plan for the sunday trip - what time would you like to launch?


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Beef, I like to get there at around 6.30- 7.00 on the Maleny ramp side. The crank baits I use are the Matt Black jackal look alike, they are available at A-mart Morayfield for abot 6.99 each. Spinner baits are also a real hot deal and so too ate snapbacks on the gamakatsu round hook. I allways crush my barbs down as it dont look good to bee seen in the Hospital waiting room with that type a peircing.
Crush a can a Kilkenny


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes Kilkenny don't want to hook your ear again do you now.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

No Mary please dont tell people about that and I wont tell how you fell out of a Hobie into the mud and water but managed to come up smelling of...well you know what  ...Can you take the stiches out or what...it's been allmoast 2 weeks now...?


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Scotty,
Just came back from the Pocket and only for one fush. But had a real nice time up there anyway. We went up the dam to the Obi Obe creek for a qhile and sailed back to the ramp, I got a small sail on the front of the Hobie but plan to make an extension to at least 2 square meter a sail this week to test up on ye ole waters... Looks like the dam may be getting quiet with the cooler weather. Anyhow we have planned a bbq after and to this I might add whosoever wants to join us for some fun after BYO steak or bangers, there are bbq facilities there.
Tight lines Kilkeny


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Make sure you take a purple spinnerbait and a purple deep diving hardbody. I don't think brands matter to much. Good luck.
I'm sure Kilkenny will point you in the right direction.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy,
Sunday is getting close, . I been to Spotlight and got 2 meters a rip stop material to make a sail, will be using a surf rod for a mast and will get my dear Mum to put it on the sewing machine for me.. You will be able to spot me as it is a green sail same colore as the Yak.
Now we will be meeting at the Malenny boat ramp at around 6.30 ish. Park up the top where the boat trailer parking space are.
Good day to all.Kilkenny....


----------

